# Rev Code 636 Drugs



## sondra hayden

I would like feedback on a good definition for this code. We had an audit done and the auditor kept mentioning that this rev code determines the payment for pass-through drugs. I am under the impression that it is the Payment Status Indicator, not the revenue code that CMS uses to determine reimbursement methodology. 

I would greatly appreciate comments and resource info on this issue.

Sondra Hayden, CPC
802-371-4229


----------



## kbarron

We use UB-04 and all our drugs must have the 636 Rev codes. I am not on the payment end. We are a CAH.


----------

